# So Many Questions



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Well I've been getting some sewing done and feel great about it. Even though I've messed some stuff up and a bit dissapointed about the mistakes, I'm still happy to be sewing :dance: 

I am getting ready to make a Trip Around the World for my cousin for a grad present (hopefully she'll have it before she leaves for college). I live in the middle of Amish country and I don't know how to get in touch/find any Amish ladies that might be willing to quilt my quilt for me, any suggestions? I'm not even sure they would do it this time of year. Suggestion on where else to look if I can't find available Amish? I'd attempt to quilt it myself but I've never done it before and I don't want it to fall apart on her, plus I'd like her to have it before she graduates college  Yes, I entend to pay a hefty amount for the quilting, before anyone jumps my case about time. and quality and blah blah blah  

Is embroidering by hand hard? Could a rookie reliably do it? I wanted to embroider the back of the quilt "to Amanda From Heidi 2007" Tips, tricks, suggestions Please!

Hopefully I can start my test TAW this weekend.. I'm making a wall hanging size to see how it goes before I start the big one. I just wish Cherokee and I could have got things figured out sooner so I could have done more sewing while I was on leave :shrug: 
Heidi


----------



## RedHairedBonnie (Mar 1, 2006)

I think I'd go to one of the Amish stores/markets, and ask them about quilting.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Helping hands in Berlin might be able to help or run a ad in your local paper. Check with the Senior Center the ladies might be interested. Also OSU extension might know of someone.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good for you for putting information on the back of the quilt. Embroider is not hard, but if you haven't done it before, it probably won't look as nice as you'd like. You can go to a fabric store and have them make an embroidered label by machine. You can also buy a signature pen at the fabric store that is made specificly for the purpose, and write your label on.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

You can do it yourself. Take a sheet of freezer paper the size of a sheet of paper and press is to fabric of your choice. Then on your computer type what you want on the label. With a ink jet printer it will go thur. (Make sure you have the fabric side so it can be printed on.) Remove from the freezer paper. I make my labels this way for lots of projects. turn the edges under and attach to the quilt.


----------

